# Valquest cartridge



## Eliteplumb (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anybody knows where i can find valquest shower cartridge in montreal ?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Eliteplumb said:


> Does anybody knows where i can find valquest shower cartridge in montreal ?


Heh. Just ran into one of those weird things the other day. Valve wouldn't shut off and water also coming out the handle screw hole. I gave the info to a guy at my supplier and asked him to order me one, but haven't heard a thing in weeks.

It's an oddball faucet for sure. Cartridge (or at least the thermal sensor) made in France? I'm going in there today - must remember to ask about it.

*EDIT:* They called American Standard (or maybe it was their rep here) and there are no cartridges available until September sometime. Nice.


----------



## Eliteplumb (Mar 25, 2013)

futz said:


> Heh. Just ran into one of those weird things the other day. Valve wouldn't shut off and water also coming out the handle screw hole. I gave the info to a guy at my supplier and asked him to order me one, but haven't heard a thing in weeks.
> 
> It's an oddball faucet for sure. Cartridge (or at least the thermal sensor) made in France? I'm going in there today - must remember to ask about it.
> 
> EDIT: They called American Standard (or maybe it was their rep here) and there are no cartridges available until September sometime. Nice.


Made in uk ... I guess i will change the faucet


----------



## Eliteplumb (Mar 25, 2013)

Finally that cartridge was in a am std. Shower faucet.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Eliteplumb said:


> Finally that cartridge was in a am std. Shower faucet.


Good! They're in-country finally. My customers have been weeping and whining a bit about the shut off tub. Soon they'll be able to use it again...


----------

